# Advice for a beginner



## Electric (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, I am complete newbie as far as guitars are concerned. I have recently decided to learn how to play the guitar and am looking to buy an acoustic. I checked out long and mcquade and cosmo music stores for guitars and I liked the Yamaha FG series. Specifically the Yamaha FG 720, FG730 and FG750. Also what are your thoughts on the Epiphone Hummingbird. Any other suggestions on diff. guitars will help too. I have a budget of about $400. Thanks.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I have no experience with the Epi Hummingbirds specifically but I've tried a few Epi's and they're good guitars for the money. I'd check Harmony Central though, and I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will chime in soon.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I would stay away from gibson's. You can get a lot more bang for your buck. I would look at any brand of guitar made by Godin. I own an S+P and even though it's not a very expensive guitar, it's a keeper.

www.godinguitars.com


----------

